# Mittelmeer - Kroatien Küste: Meerbrassen und Barsche



## tritone (20. Juni 2010)

Einen wunderschönen guten Tag!

Ich werde im August mit meiner Freundin nach Kroatien und auf die Insel Hvar übersetzen. Da ich in letzten Mittelmeerurlauben viel geschnorchelt bin, habe ich die Unterwasserwelt in 2-5 m Tiefe dort erkundet und möchte nun einen Teil des Abendessens selbst beisteuern bzw. dies auch mal im Urlaub und nicht an heimischen Gewässern versuchen.

Da ich ein Fan von selbst gesammelten bzw. nicht gekauften Ködern bin würde ich gern von euch wissen, welche Köder ich dort am besten benutzen kann, die auch im Wasser oder ausserhalb vorkommen um Schriftbarsche, Merrbrassen und Meerbarben zu überlisten (weitere Fischtipps nehme ich gern entgegen). Man sieht oft an den Steinen haftende Schnecken (ich glaube die Jungfräuliche Napfschnecke lat.: Acmaea virgineae) die man sehr schnell abpflücken muss, bevor sie sich festsaugen, sind diese als Köder geeignet? andere häufige Lebewesen? Brot? Insekten? 

Weiterhin möchte ich gerne (es klingt verrückt, aber ich könnt mir vorstellen dass es klappt) bewaffnet mit Schnorchel, Flosse und lediglich Schnur mit Wirbel und ein bisschen Blei aktiv im Wasser die Fische suchend auf die Jagd gehen. 
(heisst konkret: Schnorcheln, suchen, finden, ruhig verhalten, köder zu fischen runterlassen, warten, anschlagen, ranholen) Was haltet ihr von der Idee auf diese Art und Weise auf "Sicht" zu fischen, ist das Blödsinn, oder könnts klappen?

Hat jemand sonst noch irgendwelche Tipps auf lager, was das sehr küstennahe Fischen in der kroatischen Adria angeht? Dann liebend gerne hier posten 


Viele Grüße,
tritone


----------



## zulu (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mittelmeer - Kroatien Küste: Meerbrassen und Barsche*

viel besser als die napfschnecke ist die turbanschnecke.

wenn du im board mal meine berichte  verfolgst wirst du einige tips finden und ich muss nicht alles doppelt schreiben.

auf hvar war ich auch schon mit dem 6 ps schlauchboot.   zwischen jelsa und pokrivenik war mein revier, ein traum!!

#h

Z.


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mittelmeer - Kroatien Küste: Meerbrassen und Barsche*

Schnorchelfischen klappt noch besser mit einer kurzen Eisangel.
Ideal sind große Felsblöcke im Wasser, auf denen du brusthoch im Wasser stehen kannst, um dahinter zu angeln.
Du kannst beim Schnorcheln die Standplätze der Fische erkunden, dann hoch auf den Stein und genau da den Köder anbieten.
Was auch als Köder gut geht, sind kleine Sandgarnelen, die Du mit einem feinen Netz aus dem Sand fischen kannst.
An manchen sandigeren Ecken kannst Du sogar den Boden mit den Flossen/Füßen aufwirbeln und damit Fische neugierig machen.
Ich hab beim Schnorcheln oft erlebt, dass, wenn man einen Stein umgedreht hat, sofort ein paar Doraden zum Naschen kamen.


----------



## tritone (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mittelmeer - Kroatien Küste: Meerbrassen und Barsche*

Danke schonmal für die Antworten... 

Freut mich, dass meine Idee anscheinend doch nicht so wahnsinnig ist und es anscheinend welche gibt, die ähnlich ticken ;-).
Zupfe ich den Fischen dann mit dem Köder vor der Nase rum, oder biete ich den dann auf Grund an? Hakengröße? Schnur?


Wegen Schlauchboten: gibt es Boote mit so geringer Ps-Zahl, dass man diese ohne Schein fahren darf? Soweit ich weiss gibts in Deutschland ne PS-Regel für Leute ohne Führerschein..


----------



## Arno Drescher (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mittelmeer - Kroatien Küste: Meerbrassen und Barsche*

Auf die gierigen Barsche kannst du gut mit dortigen Muscheln fischen. Ich habe das probiert und es funktioniert super.


----------



## jungangler 93 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mittelmeer - Kroatien Küste: Meerbrassen und Barsche*

wenn du schnorchelst wirste halt nur die kleinen fangen. da die großen meist wegschwimmen. war malerst schnorcheln und hab nix gesehn dann ein paar würfe mit blinker und wobbler und gleich ein paar schöne zahnbrassen(40cm).


----------



## Filipecardoso (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mittelmeer - Kroatien Küste: Meerbrassen und Barsche*

Revoluzionär|supergri muss ich auch mal probieren|rolleyes

FC


----------



## Gallerts (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittelmeer - Kroatien Küste: Meerbrassen und Barsche*

Na - das sind ja ein paar schöne Tips. Ich kann das gut gebrauchen, weil ich im September nach Korcula fahren werde.

Wenn ihr noch mehr Hinweise habt - Danke im voraus.........:vik:


----------



## barschben (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mittelmeer - Kroatien Küste: Meerbrassen und Barsche*

selbe idee hatte ich auch schon für ibiza diesen sommer.|rolleyes


----------



## tritone (1. August 2010)

*AW: Mittelmeer - Kroatien Küste: Meerbrassen und Barsche*

Und... hats geklappt auf Ibiza?


----------



## glavoc (4. November 2010)

*AW: Mittelmeer - Kroatien Küste: Meerbrassen und Barsche*

Hallo,
wenn du schon schnorchelst, warum dann nicht gleich Harpunieren? Musst halt wirklich sehr gut tauchen können(15-20m Apnoe), aber dann klappt das auch mit dem Abendessen...schaut dann so aus(bei Profis):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqeJgk9vBpY


----------



## Mittelmeernik (6. November 2010)

*AW: Mittelmeer - Kroatien Küste: Meerbrassen und Barsche*

Auch ein guter Köder für Brassen ist Brot! wenn du auf Brassen in Ufernähe fischt, dann verwende eine möglichst bilige Angel. Da dann der Drill mehr Spaß macht!!!


----------

